# refugium



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

CAN ANYBODY GIVE ME INFO ON HOW TO BUILD A REFUGIUM AS MY SUMP UNDER MY TANK IN THE STAND?

THANKS 
ROGER


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.triggersys.com/

Check out the sumps and fuge combos from this guy, they rock. It's the one I have. I have the largest sump/fuge available in the online gallery.

Here is a great price on one.
http://www.premiumaquatics.com/Merc...ROD&Product_Code=TS36BR&Category_Code=CprSump

Oh yeah I love mine.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

If you want some pics from someone i think melvesreef has some but i dont know the site. Im sure someone could give it to you.

Edit: i found it http://www.melevsreef.com/29g/sump/design.html i dont know if this will help but i think there are a few more links on his page that show pics on how to build it.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

BTW, Melev is another Texan. Most all the big name reef players are from the area. Borneman, Norris.... Calfo comes here all the time.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

heres a pic on how to mod a aqauclear 70 with all parts it comes with.










Can post more pics later if needed.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks I would love more pics it you can.

Thanks
Roger


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Brandon what size tank would you recommend that for? From what I've read they might sustain a 10-20g tank. Have you figured out how to slow down the water going through it? I'd suggest snipping off the ends of the impellers bit by bit until it slows. The water should trickle out of that fuge, not run through it at full speed.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

You can snip off the ends but this may be dangerous because it could make uneven water flow which i;ve heard can wreck the moter. You can get almost anysize of aqua clear. ill have to check but i think you can get up to a 70 and be able to change the proppeler to decrease the speed of water flow.

Il post more pics soon.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

You can do this with other filters for bigger reefs if ya want but im gonna make 2 probably side by side.

Here are some pics.
This is how to cut everything

















































































Now these arent my pics as you probably already know

Oh ya and theres a peice of plexie glass there to hold the filter pad.

And here is melevs refuge(hope he doesn't mind i took it from his site!).


----------

